# Loughborough Junction new bike shop. Opinions welcome!



## Bike Cloud (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring 2014 will bring a new bicycle shop to Loughborough Junction. Working tittle is BikeCloud. We wish to emulate hardware shops of yore. Wooden draws stocking new and used components. Brown over coated staff of a certain age purveying the widgets wot sits and thingamajigs you need


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

I think we need to know how long the shop is going to be open for before people can ask for longer hours!

Here's some background: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/loughborough-junction-to-get-community-bike-shop-and-cafe/


----------



## Bike Cloud (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I think we need to know how long the shop is going to be open for before people can ask for longer hours!
> 
> Here's some background: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/loughborough-junction-to-get-community-bike-shop-and-cafe/


We're thinking 7.30 till 7 to cater to commuters. Killer hours so maybe a long continental lunch break!


----------

